# große teichlinse



## hapua (9. Mai 2010)

hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einen anbieter der die große __ teichlinse im programm hat.
ich finde sie sehr dekorativ und nützlich doch leider weiß ich nicht wo ich sie bekommen kann.
welche schwimmpflanzen habt ihr in euren teich??


----------



## muschtang (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

__ Hornkraut


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

 __ Hornkraut ist aber keine Schwimmblattpflanze

Ich hätte z.B. __ Froschbiss und __ Seekanne im Teich.

Hapua, guck doch mal hier, ob Du fündig wirst....


----------



## Teicher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

H'llo Christine,
apropo __ SeeKanne; letzes Jahr wuchs meine Seekanne prächtig. Nuuur geblüht hats nicht.warum.  Mein Teich ist überwiegend im Schatten. Vieleicht des wegen?  Ewnn du 'ne ahnung hast wäre ich froh!
Gruß, Jimmy


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hallo Jimmy,

das ging mir auch so (ein schwacher Trost, ich weiß )

Ich hab sie allerdings auch erst letztes Jahr eingesetzt. Viel Grün, aber keine Blüte. Für die Seerosen hat die Sonne grad noch gereicht  

Und dieses Jahr ist sie überhaupt noch nicht zu sehen. :?


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hab auch eine __ Seekanne seit vorigem Jahr, sie hat geblüht, aber viel grün hat sie nicht ;-)
Aber meine Pflanzen kümmern ja überhaupt alle so dahin, weil ich null Nährstoffe im Wasser hab :-(


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

achja, du fragtest ja, welche Schwimmblattpflanzen wir so haben.
Also ich hab Seerosen, eben __ Seekanne, 3-furchige Wasserlinse und gaaaaanz wenige von der kleinen Linse (gedeiht bei mir nicht so, zu wenig Nährstoffe), Wasserhyazinthen (nicht winterhart, kauf ich jedes Jahr neu) und Wasserfarn (ebenfalls nicht winterhart, aber diese beiden sind hervorragende Laichpflanzen für die Molchis  weil sie so viele haarige Wurzeln haben, die Molchis laichen am liebsten/meisten in diesen beiden ab), dann hatte ich noch voriges Jahr eine Wassernuss und einen __ Wassersalat=__ Muschelblume (beide auch nicht winterhart, daher heuer nicht mehr, und außerdem wurde die Muschelblume durch den Wind immer von einem Ufer zum anderen getrieben).
Sonst fällt mir grad nix mehr ein


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hallo,

Wasserlinse ist ein absolutes Unkraut. Es mag ja hübsch aussehen, aber wenn man es einmal hat, wird man es nicht mehr los. Überleg Dir das zweimal bevor Du es in Deinen Teich setzt.


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

bin ich denn die einzige, bei der die linsen nicht wie unkraut wachsen?
bei mir sind die eher seltene juwelen ;-)


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hallo Dany,
hab meine Entengrüze mit Wasserpflanzen mit eingeschleppt, im 1.Teichjahr. Fands sehr schön, gaben auch gut Schatten, aber im laufe des Jahres nahmen die so überhand, dass es mir zuviel Schatten im kleinen Teich wurde. Hab sie so mühsam abgesammelt und seit dem keine mehr-leider!!


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Servus Dany

Bei mir sind sie nach dem einbringen in den Teich nach nichtmal 14 Tagen weg gewesen .... zu wenig Nährstoffe, dito __ Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe ....

Meine Krebsscheren wollten auch nimmer ....
 
in 2m Tiefe ...


----------



## Conqueror (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hallo Dany,

du bist nicht die einzige: Auch bei mir ist die Teichlinse rar wie Edelsteine. Auch das __ Hornkraut mickert bei mir. Liegt das nu an zu wenig Nährstoffen? Wasserwerte sind ok, das Wasser ist leicht grünlich-trüb (kann nicht bis auf den Grund sehen), also sind Schwebealgen da. Spricht doch für Nährstoffe, oder? 

Oder sind meine Bitterlinge Schuld? Was dafür spricht: Die Teichlinsen finden sich vor allem in versteckten Winkeln hinter Steinen, wo die Fischies nicht hinkommen. Aber können 7 kleine Bitterlinge einen 10qm-Teich Linsenfrei halten?

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hallo nochmal,
kann das mit dem Verschwinden vielleicht an der Wasserhärte liegen.
Wir haben hier sehr hartes Wasser, kann sein, dass in Eurer Gegend das Wasser doch viel weicher ist.


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Ja, mein Wasser ist ziemlich weich. Aber ich dachte, die meisten Pflanzen mögen eh kein hartes Wasser? Sind __ Wasserlinsen hartwasserliebend?


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Kann net sein Carmen ... wir hatten sehr hartes Wasser, ca. 25°dH ... nein, ich denke es liegt schon an den Nährstoffen


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

@ Hans: Ich hab gar keine Fischis, und trotzdem kaum Linsen.
Schwebalgen hab ich zur Zeit auch sehr viel. Wasserwerte hab ich gemessen, kurz nachdem die ersten Quappis schon geschlüpft sind. Müsst ich wieder mal messen, ob jetzt durch die Quappikacke schon mehr Nitrat da ist. Sollte eigentlich. Lustigerweise hatte ich voriges Jahr um dieselbe Zeit keine Schwebalgen, dafür schon  recht viele Fadenalgen, die ich heuer noch gar nicht hab. Aber voriges Jahr war auch der April sehr warm, heuer eher kalt. Mein Teich schaut jedes Monat anders aus, kann gar nicht voraussagen, wie es in diesem und jenem Monat ausschauen wird. Jedes Jahr anders bisher (mein Teich kommt jetzt ins 3. Jahr)


----------



## idefix--211 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Erfahrung mit __ Wasserlinsen bestätigt auch die starke Abhängigkeit vom Nährstoffangebot.

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Linsen eher in den Aquarien im Haus habe, dort aber schon seit Jahren erfolgreich als "Messwerkzeug" dafür einsetze, wann ich düngen bzw. Wasserwechsel machen muss.
Welche Art genau ich da habe,  denn die wurde irgendwann mal mit frischen Pflanzen eingeschleppt. Es kann allerdings auch eine tropische Sorte sein (falls es sowas gibt), denn letzten Sommer hatte ich sie in der überfluteten Sumpfzone und im Hauptteich ausgesetzt, im Teich waren zu wenige Nährstoffe, also bald keine Linsen mehr, während sie in der Sumpfzone gediehen und sie fast komplett zuwucherten (fand ich super, bilden sich ja eh nur Algen dort bei dem hohen Nährstoffangebot). Jetzt im neuen Jahr sind sie aber leider nicht wiedergekommen  Da muss ich wohl jedes Jahr neu auswildern, was aber auch nicht schlimm ist, mit __ Muschelblume und Schwimmfarn mache ich es ja auch so, dass die den Winter im Aquarium verbringen dürfern 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

hmmm....seltsam. Hab heute wieder mal ein Teststreiferl in den Teich gehalten - trotz Unmengen an Quappikacke unveränderte Werte. Nitrat nahezu null. Ich glaub ich muss doch irgendwann man zu Düngekegel greifen. Die einzige Linse, die bei mir halbwegs überlebt, ist die dreifurchige. Wobei deren Blätter eigentlich auch ziemlich blass und tw. sogar durchsichtig sind. Sieht immer aus, als wär sie schon fast am sterben, erholt sich aber irgendwie doch. Aber so richtig schön grün, wie die der Bekannten, von der ich sie hab, wird sie nie. Auch meine __ Seggen sind nicht so schön saftig grün wie sie sein sollten. *seufz*


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: große  teichlinse*

Guten Morgen.

Auch bei uns überleben kaum Teichlinsen am alten Teich. Das __ Hornkraut (wuchert) und die Fische werden wohl dafür verantwortlich sein. Zusätzlich zieht ein Skimmer die __ Wasserlinsen von der Oberfläche. Alles in allem keine guten Bedingungen für sie. 
Ich kann aber damit gut leben.


----------

